# Just arrived in Crete



## StephenT (May 24, 2011)

Hi there, my name is Stephen(25) and I just arrived in Crete from the USA. I plan on staying here the whole summer. 

I will be staying in a hostel in Rethymno for the first month I am here. I am looking for a flat for the remainder of the summer season if anyone has recommendations. 

I am looking to meet up with any other english speaking people in the area that are also staying on the island. 

Also, I have 2 friends meeting me here in a month who both are professional jazz musicians and would like to perform in any bars or hotels that have a grand piano while they are here. If anyone knows a contact person in that industry that would be great if you could forward that to me for them. 

I look forward to hearing from local expats. Thanks


----------



## becky B (May 25, 2011)

Hey there Stephen,

My name is Becky, I might be heading over to Malia to start working over there in the next two months and would really appreciate meeting up with other people that speak the same language as me.

I am a singer and do blues and Jazz as my main genre. I would love to get a job working in the restaurants and bars over there, worked down in Cornwall in England last year as a singer too which was a fab learning experience.

24 next week too! Fingers crossed my rents will pay for my flights for my birthday which gets me a little closer.

Bex x


----------



## socratesrules (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Stephen, I used to live in Crete (Iraklio) as well..now I am based in Athens.

You should go check out Jobincrete,com, I know they focus on seasonal jobs in Hotels and stuff like that. But you can also post your own ad, like if you want to give music lessons, or offer a service like music at a wedding.. and we all know Cretans absolutely ADORE weddings! haha..

anyway, don't know if this helps, I could tell you Welcome but I just notice how old your post is...


----------



## ZOEK (May 12, 2014)

Hi Stephen!

How are you finding Crete? I have just come here from the UK im here for at least 6 months - I'm singing in various places around the east of the Island - Sisi, Malia, Militos - I already have gigs but have had to leave my guitarist and pianist at home as they are both mid way though degrees - Would love to meet up for a drink with you and your pals? I'm based in Sisi near Malia but have a car and scooter so name a place.

I don't use this site much just signed up to find some local expat buddies too, feel free to email/facebook me - Zoe Amanda Kelly/[email protected] 
x


----------

